# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Hik-online πρόβλημα

## kasikis

Παιδιά έχω ένα πρόβλημα με ένα καταγραφικό ds-7216hwi-sh/a το οποίο ενώ μπαίνω απομακρυσμένα και το βλέπω είτε από browser είτε από την εφαρμογή του στο κινητό ,  όταν πατάω το live view να δω μία κάμερα τότε μου βγάζει αποτυχία προβολής. Στο menu Μπαίνω κανονικά. Ο φορέας είναι Hol και έχω router Netfaster Iad 2 με ανοιγμένες πόρτες 8000 server 8080 http και 5544 RSTP . Καμιά ιδέα κανένας. Υπόψιν μου το κάνει και σε DDNS hik-online και se DYNDNS.org

----------


## nestoras

Αρχικά δοκίμασε να ανεβεις πόρτες, πχ:

8000-->58000
8080-->58080
5544-->55544

(χωρίς να ξεχάσεις να αλλάξεις και το port forward στο ρουτερ)

----------


## kasikis

παιδιά μια ερώτηση στις πόρτες όταν τις ανοίγεις σε αυτό το ρούτερ τις βάζεις και τις τρεις σαν μία εγγραφή με κόμμα μεταξύ τους ή ξεχωριστά κάθε μία πόρτα;* 
*

----------


## nestoras

> παιδιά μια ερώτηση στις πόρτες όταν τις ανοίγεις σε αυτό το ρούτερ τις βάζεις και τις τρεις σαν μία εγγραφή με κόμμα μεταξύ τους ή ξεχωριστά κάθε μία πόρτα;* 
> *



https://www.hol.gr/support-article/2...tfaster-wlan-3

----------


## kasikis

Παναγιώτη από ότι βλέπω όταν έχεις πολλές πόρτες , στην δικιά μου είναι τρεις , τις ανοίγεις σε μία εγγραφή με κόμμα μεταξύ τους. Εγώ αυτό που έχω κάνει είναι κάθε πόρτα σε ξεχωριστή εγγραφή. Αλλά αυτό που με μπέρδεψε είναι ότι με το open port check tool oι πόρτες ήταν ανοιχτές όταν τις χτυπούσα. Θα κοιτάξω αύριο να αλλάξω το Port Forward σε μία εγγραφή και θα σε ενημερώσω . Ευχαριστώ εξαρχής για την βοήθεια.

----------


## her

Δες και το εξής:
Στην καρτέλα NAT θα πρέπει η εξωτερική θύρα να είναι ίδια με την εσωτερική. Αν είναι διαφορετική τότε την αλλάζεις από αυτήν την καρτέλα. Την θύρα HTTPS δεν χρειάζεται να την ανοίξεις.
Αυτό με την μια εγράφη δεν το κατάλαβα πολύ καλά τι εννοείς. Πρέπει να ανοίξεις κάθε πόρτα ξεχωριστά. Όχι όλες μαζί.

----------

nestoras (28-03-15)

----------


## kasikis

Hρακλή στην καρτέλα NAT από ότι κατάλαβα του καταγραφικού έχει επιλογή από επάνω αν το θες ενεργό . Απλά επειδή δεν το ξέρω εγώ δεν το έχω πειράξει αυτό το μενού. Την θύρα HTTPS όντως δεν την έχω πειράξει. Για τις πόρτες τώρα αν δεις στον οδηγό του ρούτερ που έβαλε και πιο πάνω ο Παναγιώτης , πάνω από τις εγγραφές λέει Multiple ports: ex. 25,100,80 αυτό εννοώ . Δεν ξέρω αν το παρατήρησες.

----------


## kasikis

http://portforward.com/english/route...7204HVI-SH.htm
Αυτό εννοώ Ηρακλή , το είδα ψαχνοντας λίγο.

----------


## kasikis

Ηρακλή έπεσες διάνα . Τελικά ήθελε manual στην καρτέλα NAT και ενεργοποίηση του UpnP και να βάλεις τις ίδιες πόρτες εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά. Ευχαριστώ για την βοηθεια . Ελπίζω να βοηθήσαμε και άλλους.

----------


## her

Το upnp δεν χρειάζεται ενεργοποίηση εφόσον άνοιξες εσύ τις πόρτες. Είτε το έχεις ενεργοποιημένο είτε όχι θα πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν οι πόρτες στο  NAT εσωτερική = εξωτερική

----------


## kasikis

Ηρακλή δεν γινόταν να μην ενεργοποιήσω το UPnP (στο καταγραφικό) γιατί δεν είχα την δυνατότητα να επέμβω στην αλλαγή των πορτών. Όσο ήταν ξεκλικαρισμένο δεν μπορούσα να επέμβω και μόλις το κλίκαρα άλλαξα τις πόρτες.

----------

